# Solved: Wrong Time on Server and Network



## plschley

Im having an issue with my 2003 server. The time is off by one hour as well as all other network clients with the exception of one. Things were fine until the time change. I had this issue last year too and followed Microsofts direction outline here in this link: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/816042 . I tried this again with no success. I went through all the Hkeys as outlined from this doc.

I do know of one change since last year and that is I install Windows Service Pack 2.

I read to implemt a Group Policy for the Time Stamp. I set up a group policy outlined like this: 
Form GP interface, I named the policy time stamp and went to Computer Configuration/Admin Template/System/Windows Time Server and enabled ntp client (I change the name of the provider to the IP of 208.184.48.9. the WiTime, from New York City). I enabled Configure Windows NTP client, I enabled Windows NTP Server and lastly Global Configuration Settings Properties. I left them all as default except I change the IP address of the provider. I linked the policies to all containers.

I used net start w32/time, net stop w32/time and they deployed with no problem. When running w32tm /resync /rediscover I get message stating computer did not resync because no time data available.

Is there a way to reset everything and start new? Should I just use GP and not change anything in hkeys? What am I missing? I wonder if the information Microsoft gave me is conflicting with the setting in GP.


----------



## mich2212001

there is a new time update. download from here http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...EC-6D69-4886-9FA7-E902797161E0&displaylang=en
i run a similar network, if you keep your server up to date, u prop wouldn't have noticed that.
this happened due to daylight time saving starting early this year, one month before it suppose to be


----------



## plschley

Mich... Thank you very much. I downloaded the update and the clock changed right before my eyes. You solved this one for me and saved me lots of time. Sincerely, Patrick...


----------



## mich2212001

you are most welcome


----------



## plschley

Well, I thought I was done with this but it looks like I'm quite finished. The network is still off an hour. Do you know if it will take more then a day to complete? On a client, I ran "net time \\_servername_ /set" and the information received was indicating that the user's pc was off by one hour and did I want to sync with the server. The command did show the correct time. I typed y for yes and he clock stayed the same. Any idea what I missing? I disabled the group policy thinking that it was wrong. Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## mich2212001

the client will have to have the same update installed


----------



## mich2212001

except u will install the one for Xp or vista
vista download from here http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...20-8812-437D-BF66-B7F8DCBB51EF&displaylang=en
XP download from here http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...A2-8E27-4DA1-B08D-DC008CC280BA&displaylang=en


----------



## plschley

I have 3 other servers, so which update do I install on them?


----------



## mich2212001

the server update. if they all 2003 servers, then u can install the first update i provided link for


----------



## plschley

Thank you. I have everything up to date now.


----------



## mich2212001

you are most welcome


----------

